# Transistores D2389/B1559 SanKen



## ramiro77 (Abr 4, 2011)

Hola gente!
Tengo siete parejas de estos transistores. Son todos SanKen japoneses originales (son de un equipo a destripar).
Cinco de las siete parejas, estan practicamente sin uso. Es decir, de esos 5 canales, nunca se usó ninguno.
Quería destripar el equipo para armar un power stereo (sin pre ni nada).
El tema es que, si bien encontré el datasheet de los TR, no hay diagrama alguno.
El del equipo que voy a destripar no me sirve, ya que tiene una barbaridad de agregados, además de etapas digitales, y quería partir de algún diseño original.
Alguno sería tan amable de darme una mano o tirarme una punta para ver dónde buscar?
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2011)

160 V
8 A
80 W 

cada uno

Saludos !


----------



## maton00 (Abr 4, 2011)

El 2SD2389 y el 2SB1559, son darlington de potencia para audio y demas
en el post:Amplificador Darlington
El compañero nuk postea un amplificador con los tip142 y tip147 ,los transistores que comentas son darlingtons, cualquier amplificador a darlingtons deberia funcionar con ellos.

*Saludos!
*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2011)

Si , pero no vas a desperdiciar transistores* para 160 V y Japoneses* en circuitos de 100 V ! ! ! !


----------



## ramiro77 (Abr 4, 2011)

Gracias por la ayuda! Lo que no entendi es por que no "desperdiciarian" estos transistores en un amp de audio de 100v. Fue sarcasmo o es por alguna razon especial? De ser por algo en particular; como podria aprovecharlos al maximo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2011)

Porque , hoy por hoy , el 95 % de los transistores que se venden son truchos chinos y hasta 100 volts mas o menos funcionarían sin garantía.

Los tip142 y tip147 valen moneditas , los tuyos son transistores CAROS y buenos !

¿ Ya tenés la fuente no ?

Saludos !


----------



## ramiro77 (Abr 4, 2011)

No, la fuente que viene en el equipo es una porqueria. Pensaba armar algo con toroidal, bien sobrado en corriente y en filtrado de fuente. Seria solo amp, sin preamp. Que opinas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2011)

Está bien , pero si ese equipo tenía 7 salidas , la fuente para 2 salidas te super sobraría !

O tiene una conmutada pequeña ?


----------



## ramiro77 (Abr 4, 2011)

Ni una ni otra. Tenia un trafo mas o menos. Sacaba unos 35w por canal a plena maquina con los siete canales cargados. Y el filtrado eran apenas 10000uF por rama, que personalmente lo considero un poco escaso. Tenia intencion de armar una etapa stereo sin preamp, de una potencia razonable (100w para arriba en la medida de lo posible) y con unos 50000uF por rama de filtrado. Suena bien?


----------



## maton00 (Abr 4, 2011)

mucho filtrado ,ademas el compa se referia a:darme una mano o tirarme una punta para ver dónde buscar.
no a hacer un ampli de primera calidad, en la red hay mejores circuitos
claro que hay que buscar mejor.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 4, 2011)

ramiro77 dijo:


> Ni una ni otra. Tenia un trafo mas o menos. Sacaba unos 35w por canal a plena maquina con los siete canales cargados. Y el filtrado eran apenas 10000uF por rama, que personalmente lo considero un poco escaso. Tenia intencion de armar una etapa stereo sin preamp, de una potencia razonable (100w para arriba en la medida de lo posible) y con unos 50000uF por rama de filtrado. Suena bien?



Es una idea pero creo pueda servir como guia, sino se podrian utilizar en un ampificador darlington con 4 transitores 2 por rama conectados en paralelo.


----------



## maton00 (Abr 4, 2011)

en paralelo solo se va a disipar mas calor ,lo que se puede hacer es compartir la base de los transistores O hacer otra etapa con otras resistencias de 0.39 ohms, que es lo mas viable http://sound.whsites.net/project68.htm 
Observar Figura 1a


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 4, 2011)

Se van a compartir las bases de los transistores, lo que se conectan en paralelo son los emisores y los colectores de los transistores, algo asi como la configuracion de un STK de alto desempeño pero con transistores Darlington.


----------



## ramiro77 (Abr 4, 2011)

Yo lo que quiero es armar una etapa de la mayor calidad posible.
Por qué tanto filtrado? Para que en picos transitorios tenga "morfi" suficiente. Es decir, no una buena, si no una MUY buena reserva de corriente.

Ahora, bien. Por lo que veo la idea vale la pena y es viable.
Soy relativamente novato en el tema. Es decir, en cuanto a práctica, tengo mucha y he hecho trabajos realmente muy prolijos y que han funcionado sin problema alguno. Pero en cuanto a teoría no. Por lo cual, las siguientes cosas no me quedan claras:

1) Hasta que tensión continua es seguro aplicarles? Veo que me han citado 100v. Son 100v simétricos, o +-50? (lo cual sería más logico viendo la potencia que erogan). Lo ideal sería poder rozar el máximo de potencia que pueda entregar el par. Total tengo hasta sensores de temperatura japoneses para armar una protección. Y el disipador no es grande, ni enorme, es GIGANTE (piensen que estaba preparado para siete canales... Bueno, aquí irían solo dos).

2) Qué ventajas en terminos cualitativos y cuantitativos tendría agregar una segunda pareja en paralelo por canal? Podría bajar la impedancia de carga? Obtendría más potencia? Mejor o peor calidad audible? Qué pasa con la calibración del bias? (para calibrar de a pares, es decir dos TR por canal, tengo hasta la plaquetita con el preset original del equipo, y las indicaciones para hacer las calibraciones que no sé si servirían en caso de utilizar los TR en otro circuito).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2011)

El inconveniente es que son de solo 80 Watts , así que puestos de a 3 en paralelo llegaríamos a un máximo de unos 300 Watts (Ramiro77 pretende solo unos 100 Watts).

El otro inconveniente que le veo para el de 300 Watts de Rod Elliott , porque ya lo había pensado , es que esos dárlington tienen resistencias INTERNAS base emisor de 70 ohms y Elliott usa 3R3 es ese circuito.


----------



## ramiro77 (Abr 5, 2011)

300w es una locura realmente.
Con 100-150w me es más que suficiente. El tema es que con solo dos transistores soporte 4 ohms. Teóricamente no habría drama alguno, solo que la potencia quedaría limitada por la máxima que puedan entregar dos TR (160w) cierto?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2011)

ramiro77 dijo:


> solo que la potencia quedaría limitada por la máxima que puedan entregar dos TR (160w) *cierto?*


*Falso!*
Lo que define la potencia máxima a trabajar no solo es la potencia, tensión y corriente de los transistores, sino también el *Area de Operación Segura (SOA)*, y sin ese estudio...van a volar tarde o temprano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2011)

Para que te hagas una idea , el cálculo final de la potencia te va a dar alrededor del 45 %.

O sea que cada par de ellos te darán , a lo sumo , unos 40 Watts y con buenos disipadores.

Estuve viendo algunos circuitos que mas o menos se adaptan para usar 2 o 3 pares de transistores y andarán por los 80 - 120 watts. Después los subo

Saludos !


----------



## ramiro77 (Abr 5, 2011)

Me gusta la idea entonces.
Te agradecería mucho si subís los circuitos, así en un rato libre los simulo y veo si funcan o no.
Lo que no me queda claro es como ajustar el bias en caso de colocarlos de a pares en paralelo. Si se ajustan las parejas AB por separado, o hay que hacer algo extra.
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2011)

Aqui te dejo dos circuitos de Fender , no son HF , tienen algo de 5% de distorción a máximo volumen . . . con no ponerlos tan al mango andarían 

Uno es con protección y el otro sin , de todas maneras los dos llevarían tres pares de transistores.

Otro problema es que en general es muy dificil hacer circuitos de HF con Dárligtons 

Después te pego algunos más.

Saludos !

EDICIÓN : Ahí van otros ! Del Audison tenés el mensaje original aquí : #*10*


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 5, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Otro problema es que en general es muy dificil hacer circuitos de HF con Dárligtons



No creo mucho, depende de la calidad de los Darlington y del correcto funcionamiento del circuito previo a la etapa de salida, ademas del cuidado en el correcto uso de un SOA bien planeado en cada transistor de la etapa de salida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2011)

El problema es estabilizar temperaturas


----------



## ramiro77 (Abr 5, 2011)

Y estabilizar temperaturas sería...?
Si es por el disipador, es realmente enorme.
Tiene unos 30cm de ancho, 15cm de alto y 8cm de profundo (para las aletas). La planchuela sobre la que apoyan los TR es de 0.5cm de espesor. Está diseñado no solo para soportar las siete parejas de TR, si no para soportar también tres fuentes reguladas, y creo que algunas cositas más que sinceramente no revisé bien que eran.

Respecto a la calidad, la idea es hacer algo hifi. Mucho no me cierra un esquema viniendo de Fender. No sé que opinarán uds.

Igualmente los voy a simular los esquemas de Fender, y de no haber otras opciones (ya sean o más sencillas, o de mejor calidad) analizaré si me decanto por alguno de esos esquemas. Así que un millón de gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2011)

De nada che.

Ahí te subí unos esquemas más. El tercero es muy interesante  . A todos habría que ponerles 3 pares de salida.

Una cosa es disipar y enfriar , y otra es estabilizar térmicamente. 

Me falta otro y una protección.

Saludos !


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 6, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El problema es estabilizar temperaturas



Si en lo de la temperatura tienes razón, oye DOSME esos diagramas con darlingtons esan muy buenos, me gusto mucho el cuarto. Pero de no contar con darlintons se podrian armar con transistores normales?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2011)

*Ferchito* , armate el de Rod Elliott (ESP) que es una belleza , no preguntes por los pcb ni publiques el tuyo porque , el no quiere ya que los comercializa 

http://sound.whsites.net/project3a.htm

Para *Ramiro 77* , te subo otro plano para Dárlingtons y uno de un Fapesa de 50 para protección de cortocircuitos , el primero es convencional y sirve para cortocircuitos de pequeña duración , para cortocircuitos laargos , alguna resistencia de emisor se quemaría y entonces de nada serviría . Para eso está el segundo protector que funciona como tiristor y la protección queda enclavada.

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Abr 9, 2011)

Due y ese papiro?


----------



## ramiro77 (Abr 9, 2011)

Uy que espectáculo ese con protección!
De decidirme a destriparlo, voy por ese.
Entre hoy y mañana hago las simulaciones y decido que hacer.
Si no fuera por que tengo nulo tiempo libre entre laburo y facultad, ya lo tendría destripado en la mesa de laburo... Pero bueh, no siempre se puede hacer lo que uno gustaría


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 11, 2011)

ramiro77 dijo:


> Uy que espectáculo ese con protección!
> De decidirme a destriparlo, voy por ese.
> Entre hoy y mañana hago las simulaciones y decido que hacer.
> Si no fuera por que tengo nulo tiempo libre entre laburo y facultad, ya lo tendría destripado en la mesa de laburo... Pero bueh, no siempre se puede hacer lo que uno gustaría


 
Pero de a poco te vas haciendo a un buen montaje ya que los planos que publico DOSME se ven muy interesantes!



DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Ferchito* , armate el de Rod Elliott (ESP) que es una belleza , no preguntes por los pcb ni publiques el tuyo porque , el no quiere ya que los comercializa
> 
> http://sound.whsites.net/project3a.htm
> 
> ...


 
DOSMETROS el diodo D1 del circuito del amplificador es un zener de 6.8V?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2011)

En el de Rod Elliot es un led verde común , no de alto brillo y tampoco tiene que quedar cerca ni apoyado al Q3.

Ahí va en cagastellano 

http://translate.google.com.ar/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=auto&tl=es&u=http%3A%2F%2Fsound.whsites.net%2Fproject3a.htm

Saludos !


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 11, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En el de Rod Elliot es un led verde común , no de alto brillo y tampoco tiene que quedar cerca ni apoyado al Q3.
> 
> Ahí va en cagastellano
> 
> ...


 
No ese no, el del diagrama que subiste para ramiro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2011)

Si , el ZENER es éste BZP 630 C6V8 

Saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Due y ese papiro?


 



Ver el archivo adjunto 51280


Pandita , esa es una protección del Fapesa de 50 Watts , que después lo usó Plaquetodo .

Ya te busco aquellos planos . . . a ver que les ves de *"PARECIDOS" *

130w_153.pdf


----------



## pandacba (Abr 12, 2011)

Hola Due, ja si es que es mimo, ya que el de plaquetodo, es la misma de 50W de alta calidad que publico Fapesa, eso lo hizo Philips Elcoma, cuando se le dio por tomar al amplificador de la RCA y hacerles algunas mejoras, y la verdad que muy buenas ya que la calidad de audio de ambos es inobjetable, la mayoria se inclina por la otra versión la llamada 130W que es poeterior a esta, pero no tiene la calidad de sonido.

Yo la primera vez que lo hice, me quede heldo, tengo un timbre muy particular que la mayoria de los equipo no logra sacar, pero este equipo si lo hizo, y lo adopte para todos aquellos lugares donde habia locución, por la gran calidad.

Y ese sistema de protección es simple y muy efectico en el palquetotod venia para ajustar le punto en que se disparaban


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2011)

No entendí cual es la que te gusta el timbre . . .  
¿ la RCA , la Plaquetodo o la original Fapesa 50 ?


----------



## cancerverus266 (May 31, 2016)

hola retomando un poco este tema  en el post 21  se publicaron varios diagramas me llamo la atención el 4 diagrama ya que es muy similar por no decir prácticamente es el mismo salvo unos valores diferentes en algunos componentes(no mas de 5 componentes)a uno que estoy armando que encontré aquí en el foro solo se menciono escuetamente este diagrama por eso no tengo tema especifico al cual dirigirme..
mi duda se puede usar el circuito de bias del diagrama 4 en el esquema que adjunto reemplazando los diodos por el ya mencionado únicamente o también se debe retirar la resistencia que acompaña a los diodos en el diagrama que adjunto.
y me podrían orientar sobre un libro que contenga lo relacionado a como se calcula el circuito de polarización, para poder reemplazar los diodos de polarización fija por uno de ajuste dinámico (entiendo que eso hace el circuito que lleva un transistor como elemento compensador de temperatura en la polarización del bias)
gracias subiré fotos del proyecto una vez que llegue a buen  termino.
ok dice que ya subí ese documento sinceramente no recuerdo en donde me disculpo por que al parecer  es una infracción  resumir documentos en diferentes post si el moderador esta de acuerdo 
y me  lo permite subiré únicamente la imagen del esquema en cuanto me lo autorizen subo el diagrama para la consulta que necesito


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jun 17, 2016)

este es el esquema del que hablo en el mensaje anterior


----------

